# Greeting from the frozen north.



## Stong (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello all 530 of you! I'm new here, but not all that new to the performance tecnical community, I started at RDC in september this year, after moving from Calgary to do the theatre tech program here. Prior to that I worked as a house tech at a small theatre in Calgary as well of mounds of volunteer community theatre tech running crew, live sound, DJ'ing, recording, lighting design, stage managing and set construction. I have been perusing the forums for a while and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with the knowledge and discussions going on here and look forward to being a part of the community!
La Chaim!
-mark


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome - it is good to see someone with some DJ experience as that is my main line of work. Hope to see you arond the forums.

Cheers,


----------



## seanb (Mar 18, 2004)

what program were you doing in calgary? what made you want to change to Red Deer College?


----------



## Stong (Mar 19, 2004)

I wasn't in school, I took a year off, did some freelance theatre work and some manual labour to get some funds together for school. I moved to red deer for the theatre tech program. I was in no position to apply to NTS or ryerson, so RDC is the next logical choice. The theatre tech program is prolly one of the most respected this end of Canada.


----------



## avkid (Mar 19, 2004)

i know, i was amazed too


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Strong, 

great to have you on the site! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the ControlBooth.com community!

hope to see you around the forums often!

dvsDave


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi!

Red Deer, huh? I'm in Edmonton! You seem to have so much experience!I'm a very new set designer and techie (small high school) and very new to the site! See you around the forums!

-Vanessa


----------



## Stong (Mar 23, 2004)

Stong, not strong.... I need a new name, I think almost every person I've ever communicated with on a forum has confused that name.

Glad to hear there's more folk from this area on here!


----------

